# Augstspriegums un elektrostatika >  augspriegums

## hv7

Lieta tada es velos sataisitkaut ko lidzigu teslai atradu sadu shemu bet problema tur trafs man majas stav veca melnbalta tv augsprieguma spole vai ta deres ja ja pie kuram kajam javieno ja kads varielikt bildi tnx. ::

----------


## karloslv

pameginilietotgarumzimesunkomatusteikumoscitadinekonewarsaprast, kwii, kwii

----------


## tornislv

paprasijensijamcartrickamwinsjsjhtiesilidzigu1337konstraxshantais11tgr1b33ja

----------


## Reineke Fuchs

Pusanalfabētu sarodas aizvien vairāk, ne tikai _augsprieguma_ lietās. Tīri vai prasās pēc latviešu valodas testa reģistrācijas procesā.  ::

----------


## JDat

Iesaku neko neatbildēt. Ne "jā" ne "nē". Nositīsies duraciņs vai kādu citu nositīs, bet foruma dalībnieki nebūs vainīgi, jo neko neteica par to kā uzbūvēt augstsprieguma pipelizatoru.

Afftor, sāc ar drošibas tehniku pirmkārt.

----------


## acdcpcb

Var dabūt ārā augstspriegumu no parasta 9v trafa pietiek ar AA1.5 bateriju. Var norauties pa nagiem riktīgi.

----------


## fzss

tak lai mēģina entuziasts- ar šito nosisties nevar , bet ja dabūs pa nagiem, tad gudrāks paliks ::  melbalto TV krievu trafs ir parocīga lieta, var uzcept elektrisko ganu ::

----------


## korium

Par tām spolēm ir vairāki varianti. Vislabākie ir tie trafi, kuriem sekundārais ir nodalīts. Ja ir tāds trafs, tad primāro tinumu var likvidēt un tā vietā uztīt izvēlētajai shēmai atbilstošus primāros tinumus.

----------


## Powerons

Primāros tinumus labāk pašam savus uztīt.
Te ir arī piemērs krievu lapā tur pa vidam.
http://flyback.org.ru/viewtopic.php?p=69677#69677

----------

